# Just noticed new firmware version 1.3.1 for the R5 on Canon site



## labmansid (Apr 14, 2021)

I happened to click on the support site for the R5 and noticed a new firmware version, v1.3.1, is available as of today. I didn't see any mention of it yet, so thought I would share. Thoughts?

Looks like there is one item that was added to version 1.3.

13. Fixes a phenomenon, in which when shooting with Canon Log 3, if the [View Assist.] setting is set to [On], the image in the viewfinder and on the LCD screen is displayed brighter than it should be.

*Items 1 through 12 apply to Version 1.3.0, whereas Item 13 applies to Version 1.3.1.


----------



## Dj 7th (Apr 14, 2021)

This must have been overshadowed by the EOS R3 announcement. I believe that I read somewhere about the screen bug but did not pay attention because I was not too interested in video. Thanks for the info and I just downloaded it.


----------



## tron (Apr 15, 2021)

labmansid said:


> I happened to click on the support site for the R5 and noticed a new firmware version, v1.3.1, is available as of today. I didn't see any mention of it yet, so thought I would share. Thoughts?
> 
> Looks like there is one item that was added to version 1.3.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Not using video but I want to have the latest firmware. So I have downloaded and installed it.


----------

